# Price of Wheat?



## Vol

This author says expect wheat supplies up and pricing down...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/expect_lower_prices_for_bigger_2012_wheat_crop/


----------



## Chessiedog

Thats interesting considering I've been beating the bushes around this part of the county trying to find any at all to bale . Or at least any one that would contract with me to bale straw . Just not many guys put out any last fall in this area.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I think it is a regional thing. Lots of areas are strictly wheat. A lot of the spring wheat will depend on having enough moisture or having too much moisture. Here in the mid-atlantic and further south, we double crop beans behind wheat. That also depends on moisture. If we can get a good crop of beans, then the price doesn't bother me that much. Just wish that I had a big square to get the straw off quicker. I will try to bale 140 acres of wheat straw this summer.


----------



## panhandle9400

I dont always believe in what I read at times ! There is a big area that grows wheat that is leaning on a drought crop again and a early freeze in some areas of the wheat belt could make supplies lower and bet the prices would go up.Just yesterday the kc board was up .13 a bushel for july. It is a long ways from being in the bin. I hope supplies are tight and prices go thru the roof again .


----------



## Vol

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I think it is a regional thing.


You know I think thats the way it is (regional) in many instances....like Marty and others talking about how cheap alfalfa was up in their area and it brings over $300/ton here. Location....

Regards, Mike


----------



## FieldRat

Many farmers around north Texas are plowing their wheat fields under instead of fertilizing for harvest, they obviously know something that I don't.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

All the old guys around here used to tell me that you make more money on the straw than you do on the wheat. So they never worried much about the price as long as they could at least cover their cost on the grain and make their money on the straw. If they made money on both ends it was positive. I think just like anything, as more land is going to crops, the prices will drop. Simple supply and demand. However, the biggest factor is how the world population factors into the equation. I'm not sure I know the answer to that. Land prices are like roller coasters and if the forecasters are correct about grain prices dropping in the next two yrs or so. Then land and equipment are going to take loses. As people are prob spending too much money on those things at this time with high prices. It will come crashing down very soon. And I believe that's the time to capitalize on land/equipment. Guys wont be able to afford land at the current price they paid and current equipment prices. People are way over extended. Its all a roller coaster.


----------



## Nitram

Sounds familiar...kinda reminds me of a certain bubble not long ago.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

The problem that I see with straw is that it is used around HERE in the construction business and the horse business. As we all know, they are both in the tank. I will bale all the straw that I have close to my barns and the rest will go back on the ground for organic matter. It will do the soil and my dc beans a lot more good then it will me. Feeding straw to cattle around here has not caught on like in other parts of the country. Of course, we still are a long way off from making anything. Mike


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

Mike,

Around here if your not just baling straw to sell it. You can sow clover in with the wheat straw and bale that for cattle. It adds a lot more feed value to it.


----------

